# Grantwood Technology Kindle Boards Thread, SimpleLight SimpleSleeve SimpleCase



## grantwoodtechnology

Hello KindleBoards Readers,

We at Grantwood Technology are excited to announce The Simple Light for Kindle, latest generation 6" Kindle.

This is a custom made light that attaches to the Kindle via the attachment slots. The Simple Light for Kindle uses the Kindle battery for power (never have to buy any batteries!). We have extensively tested the light and it has minimal impact on Kindle battery life. Even better, is The Simple Light goes off when the Kindle goes to sleep or after 10 minutes of idle time, or when the screen saver comes on. The Simple Light is super light weight, less than one ounce and is easy to attach and remove. The Simple light snaps back into place when not in use and has a flexible arm for lighting at your favorite angle. It uses bright LED lights that never need replacing.

Here is the product: The Simple Light for Amazon Kindle 6" (Latest, 3rd Generation), No Batteries Needed, Attaches to Kindle, Black

Here is what it looks like: 

We are very excited to release this product and look forward to your feedback.

Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology
support at grantwoodtechnology.com


----------



## maries

Looks very interesting!

Does this just rest next to the Kindle?  Have you tested this with Kindles in covers to see if it will fit?

thanks.


----------



## Leilani

I've been looking for a light like this. Looks like an excellent product!

I'm thinking it'll be perfect for my JAVOedge flip case!


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

maries said:


> Looks very interesting!
> 
> Does this just rest next to the Kindle? Have you tested this with Kindles in covers to see if it will fit?
> 
> thanks.


Hello Maries,
The Simple Light for Kindle locks into the attachment slots on the side of the latest Kindle 6" and uses the Kindle battery for power (very little also). A number of cases will work, but those cases that use the attachment slots on the side, will not. For those that like the bare Kindle, it is super light weight (less than an ounce) and stays locked on the side.

We are always here to help, if that doesn't answer your question, please let us know.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

After placing an order how long would it take to ship it out?

Kelly


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Aspen806 said:


> After placing an order how long would it take to ship it out?
> 
> Kelly


Hello Kelly, 
Depending the time of order, it would be sent out that day or the following day.
If you have an issue with shipping times, please contact us directly.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology
support at grantwoodtechnology.com


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Very, very interesting.  I can't wait to see what early adopters have to say.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello Kelly,
> Depending the time of order, it would be sent out that day or the following day.
> If you have an issue with shipping times, please contact us directly.
> Regards,
> Mike
> Grantwood Technology
> support at grantwoodtechnology.com


Thanks, I just ordered one and I am looking forward to trying it out.

Kelly


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Hi Mike, it looks pretty good!

Can you please tell me if it would fit (where the sides attach) in this case? The flip-top case has hard corners and I'm not sure your new light would fit in between. Perhaps you can give me a length measurement and I can check it against the case? (Sorry if I missed that in the item description.)

http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/kc-3062

Thanks


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

9MMare said:


> Hi Mike, it looks pretty good!
> 
> Can you please tell me if it would fit (where the sides attach) in this case? The flip-top case has hard corners and I'm not sure your new light would fit in between. Perhaps you can give me a length measurement and I can check it against the case? (Sorry if I missed that in the item description.)
> 
> http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/kc-3062
> 
> Thanks


Hello 9MMare
Its difficult to exactly tell, as I do not have that product, but from eyeballing it, it appears it should work. As always with out company, if it doesn't work for you, we offer full refund upon return of the product.
If you do order, would you kindly tell us what you think and if it fits?
Regards,
Mike 
Grantwood Technology


----------



## manou

What a fantastic idea. Do you ship internationally and how much would the shipping charges be?


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

manou said:


> What a fantastic idea. Do you ship internationally and how much would the shipping charges be?


You would have to contact us directly about international orders.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology
support at grantwoodtechnology.com


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello 9MMare
> Its difficult to exactly tell, as I do not have that product, but from eyeballing it, it appears it should work. As always with out company, if it doesn't work for you, we offer full refund upon return of the product.
> If you do order, would you kindly tell us what you think and if it fits?
> Regards,
> Mike
> Grantwood Technology


Sure. The cover is on it's way and when it arrives, I can measure the distance between the plastic clips. Then maybe you can tell me more. And if I get it, I'm more than happy to review.


----------



## Hadou

Oh, wow.  That looks really cool.


----------



## caseyf6

That does look VERY nice.  Especially for those who have flip cases or who like the Kindle nekked.


----------



## Kathy

I like the idea. I have the lighted cover as well as the Oberon. I like the light but prefer using my Oberon. If anyone gets it that has an Oberon cover, I would love to hear if it fits or not.


----------



## SarahChris

this looks great but does it mean Kindle needs to be charged more often.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Sarah, I would think it would be very similar to the Amazon lighted cover.  I have one of those and I notice very little extra drain on the battery.  I've never done a test to see how much sooner I have to charge when using it, because I never let my battery run down very far anyway.  But I know there is no significant battery drain from the lighted cover.


----------



## Cardinal

Kathy said:


> I like the idea. I have the lighted cover as well as the Oberon. I like the light but prefer using my Oberon. If anyone gets it that has an Oberon cover, I would love to hear if it fits or not.


Ditto.


----------



## trixiedog

Mike this is so exciting to have a light like this!  I have been so waiting for this.

I have the amazon lighted cover, that i am very happy with but the covers themselves are rather plain  i have a custom m-edge cover and an oberon cover.  This light looks too large for the covers to close with it attached, however i have ordered several to try it.  (my husband has a kindle also)    
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

SarahChris said:


> this looks great but does it mean Kindle needs to be charged more often.


Hello Sarah,

We tested the Kindle with the light on continuously. Its lasts 31.75 hours from complete charge to none with the wireless on. With wireless off, it lasts 41 hours with the light on continuously. If you can imagine we had to set up a device to turn the page every 5 seconds or so, to keep the kindle from falling asleep, as if it falls asleep, the light will go off. We have not tested it with the Kindle on continuously without the light, but from my reading from the Amazon specs:
Battery Life of Up to Two Months
A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. If you read for one hour a day, you will get battery life of up to one month.
That means that the light has minimal effect on the Kindle battery life as it should be expected to last for 30 hours of reading (one hour per day for a month) with the wireless off. Our test showed that the Kindle lasted 41 hours with the wireless off and the light ON!

Minimal impact, if any.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## KimberlyinMN

How much of the plastic goes behind the Kindle?  I didn't see a "back" picture of the light attached to the Kindle or a picture of just the light. This is a great product to be introduced, but I'm just wondering how much support is provided where the hinges are. So if a person is holding onto the light, would that prove to be too much strain on the hinges??  It's nice to see someone develop a great product like this!  

Kimberly

PS. I use one of the Kindle screen protectors you guys sell - I don't even SEE it on my Kindle screen.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

KimberlyinMN said:


> How much of the plastic goes behind the Kindle? I didn't see a "back" picture of the light attached to the Kindle or a picture of just the light. This is a great product to be introduced, but I'm just wondering how much support is provided where the hinges are. So if a person is holding onto the light, would that prove to be too much strain on the hinges?? It's nice to see someone develop a great product like this!
> 
> Kimberly
> 
> PS. I use one of the Kindle screen protectors you guys sell - I don't even SEE it on my Kindle screen.


Hello Kimberly,
The SimpleLight does have a small flange that goes under the kindle for securing it to the side. It should not be too much strain on the hinges, but when you hold your Kindle with the light attached, your fingers actually end up on the back of the kindle not the light, if that makes sense. But its quite secure and very lightweight.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## LisaP

Ordered one.  This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for.   I want a light that stays with my kindle in or out of the case.  (I have the m-edge capital zipper case that has room for a side light even when closed and zipped) but I want to be able to take it out of the case for reading in bed when the case feels too heavy to hold onto.   I also wanted something that would block those left page turning buttons from my left gripping hand as that has been a huge problem for me.    If this light fulfills all those needs, I will be on cloud 9.    I'm going to try it out and if it's good, get one for my daughter, too.   

One question: how does it use the kindle battery?  Are those slots actively connected to the battery?  I thought they were just holes.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

LisaP said:


> Ordered one. This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for. I want a light that stays with my kindle in or out of the case. (I have the m-edge capital zipper case that has room for a side light even when closed and zipped) but I want to be able to take it out of the case for reading in bed when the case feels too heavy to hold onto. I also wanted something that would block those left page turning buttons from my left gripping hand as that has been a huge problem for me. If this light fulfills all those needs, I will be on cloud 9. I'm going to try it out and if it's good, get one for my daughter, too.


Hello Lisa!
Well you are our perfect customer! Please if you would let us know what you think, as we are very interested in your comments/questions.

Oh I missed your followup question. Yes it uses the the Kindle battery and those side slots are powered. 
It uses very little power, essentially has no effect on battery life. We tested that. We set up a machine that keeps the light on with the kindle turning pages every 5 seconds for 31 straight hours (with wireless on) and 41 hours (with wireless off) and Amazon states that their Kindle should last 30 hours of use over a month.

Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## LisaP

I was concerned that it might be wider than my present m-edge light that fits in the jacket, but it appears that that are both 1/2 inch wide so it should be ok.  I also like that it is slightly shorter than the kindle on both ends, which will make zipping easier.  I will let you know how it works out, I'm very excited about it.


----------



## drenee

I would love to see some pictures with covers when you all get a chance please.  


Welcome to KB, Lisa.
deb


----------



## LisaP

Thanks Deb,  will do.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

LisaP said:


> I will let you know how it works out, I'm very excited about it.


Me too! Will also review.


----------



## trixiedog

Mike - one more question    I know that one of the covers that hinged in had problems with static or something.....would lose your page, turn the kindle off, stuff like that.  I know that it was tested well, did you see any kind of issues to expect from it?    I ordered several of these lights because I love the idea of having a light that does not use batteries, and yet you could use if with a different cover.  I also ordered one for my husband.  
I have ordered the Oberon sleeve because it is lightweight but provides protection when taking my kindle everywhere.  I like to read without a cover because the kindle is lighter.  I really only use a light at night when I read.
Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

Do you have any covers that could test to see how they fit with the light? I would really like to see it inside a cover.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Yorkie Lady said:


> Mike - one more question  I know that one of the covers that hinged in had problems with static or something.....would lose your page, turn the kindle off, stuff like that. I know that it was tested well, did you see any kind of issues to expect from it? I ordered several of these lights because I love the idea of having a light that does not use batteries, and yet you could use if with a different cover. I also ordered one for my husband.
> I have ordered the Oberon sleeve because it is lightweight but provides protection when taking my kindle everywhere. I like to read without a cover because the kindle is lighter. I really only use a light at night when I read.
> Thanks!


Hello Yorkie Lady,
No problems with this light as we extensively tested it for hours. We also have a SimpleSleeve for Kindle 6" that fits the Kindle with the light in place.
Regards,
Mike


----------



## trixiedog

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello Yorkie Lady,
> No problems with this light as we extensively tested it for hours. We also have a SimpleSleeve for Kindle 6" that fits the Kindle with the light in place.
> Regards,
> Mike
> 
> Thanks I will have to order one for my husband because he travels a lot. Is it the one for the 3rd generation or would that be too tight? We have the 3rd generation kindles, but would we need to get the 2nd generation size sleeve for the light to fit? I just would not want it to be too tight.
> thanks!


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Yorkie Lady said:


> grantwoodtechnology said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yorkie Lady,
> No problems with this light as we extensively tested it for hours. We also have a SimpleSleeve for Kindle 6" that fits the Kindle with the light in place.
> Regards,
> Mike
> 
> Thanks I will have to order one for my husband because he travels a lot. Is it the one for the 3rd generation or would that be too tight? We have the 3rd generation kindles, but would we need to get the 2nd generation size sleeve for the light to fit? I just would not want it to be too tight.
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yorkie Lady,
> Our SimpleSleeves for Kindle do fit the 3rd with the light, its a little tight, but not excessively. We would say its just about right!
> Regards,
> Mike
> Grantwood Technology
Click to expand...


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Kathy said:


> Do you have any covers that could test to see how they fit with the light? I would really like to see it inside a cover.


Hello Kathy,
Yes, our SimpleSleeve for Kindle fits.

http://grantwoodstore.com/search.htm?keyword=%22simplesleeve+for+kindle%22


----------



## gina1230

If this fits with an Oberon sleeve, I may be very tempted to give up my lighted Amazon kindle cover.


----------



## kimbertay

If anyone with a M-Edge Platform cover gets this light please let us know if it works with this cover.  I've looked at mine and the bottom corner is quite close to the bottom slot and seems like it would keep the light out just enough to not let it seat well.  I love the idea of this light though, it is great!


----------



## candyisdandy

A couple of people have mentioned Oberon covers, but I haven't seen that you've replied as to whether or not your light would work with one - have you tested it?  Any pictures?  Thanks!


----------



## Toby

I have also been looking for a light. I gave my lighted Amazon cover to my father when I got him a K3. I got a light to use at night, but the light doesn't stay still if I try to lie down in bed. I am using an Oberon cover. I would also like to know if the light would fit in the cover? Also, does the light press against the left hand buttons on the Kindle that make it hard to press the buttons?


----------



## trixiedog

gina1230 said:


> If this fits with an Oberon sleeve, I may be very tempted to give up my lighted Amazon kindle cover.


I have ordered an Oberon sleeve and a light, so I can let you know. I would be very happy if they both fit in the sleeve, but the photos of the sleeve look like it fits pretty snug.....


----------



## gina1230

Thank you.


----------



## Kathy

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello Kathy,
> Yes, our SimpleSleeve for Kindle fits.
> 
> http://grantwoodstore.com/search.htm?keyword=%22simplesleeve+for+kindle%22


My question is, does it fit with a cover not a sleeve. I travel a lot for work and always have it in a cover for protection.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Toby said:


> I have also been looking for a light. I gave my lighted Amazon cover to my father when I got him a K3. I got a light to use at night, but the light doesn't stay still if I try to lie down in bed. I am using an Oberon cover. I would also like to know if the light would fit in the cover? Also, does the light press against the left hand buttons on the Kindle that make it hard to press the buttons?


Hello Toby,
As we stated we have not tested it with multiple covers. The SimpleLight does snap on the side of the Kindle. The left side buttons are not covered and useable, but its a bit more difficult to use the left handed buttons, but not impossible or terribly tricky.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## corkyb

I think it would be worth your while to figure out if it works with an Oberon cover.  I think more people use Oberon covers on this board than any other cover and most have been wishing for a light such as this that would work with that cover.  I believe it would increase your business exponentially if it works with the Oberon.  
JMHO
Paula


----------



## LisaP

I'd be very surprised if it worked with an Oberon cover.  Oberon covers appear to be no wider than the Amazon covers which leaves no room for a light to nest down the middle of the spine and still be able to close the cover.  In fact the only light that could accommodate an Oberon is a clip-on that gets removed and put away when not in use, just like the lightless Amazon cover.    I returned my Amazon cover for that reason.  I like this style of light and until now, m-edge was the only one that made one and it's not a bad light except that it's battery operated which is a bit of a pain for those of us that doze off reading.  That's why I'm so excited about this one.  

Wow, the geek in me is totally out of control, isn't it?


----------



## Patricia

I'm thinking you would have to remove the light to close most covers.  But I'm still interested in hearing reviews.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Patricia said:


> I'm thinking you would have to remove the light to close most covers. But I'm still interested in hearing reviews.


Hello Patricia,
Probably true for most cases. Sleeves may be fine, Like our SimpleSleeve. The light does come with its own case and certainly, you can remove your Kindle or remove some straps, etc, to use the light. 
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info. I look forward to see if the light works with the Oberon Sleeve.


----------



## mistyd107

candyisdandy said:


> A couple of people have mentioned Oberon covers, but I haven't seen that you've replied as to whether or not your light would work with one - have you tested it? Any pictures? Thanks!


Id be interested in knowing this as well


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Patricia said:


> I'm thinking you would have to remove the light to close most covers. But I'm still interested in hearing reviews.


Hopefully it will work for those of us with flip-top style covers.


----------



## Kathy

Looking at my Oberon, I don't think you could leave it on. Saying that when looking at the the slots on the Kindle both of mine are not covered by the straps so you could just snap it on when needed without removing the corner straps. I would just need to figure out how to keep it in my purse without damaging it.


----------



## trixiedog

Received my light today!  It fits on the Kindle nicely.  You place it on like you do the hinged Amazon cover.    The light is sufficient for reading at night.....  I had a little problem at first getting the light adjusted.  It wanted to sag, and was in my line of vision to the printed page.  But I was able to adjust it.  I really do think I will like it.  The light itself folds down into an indention when not using it and locks in place.  

The only cover I have right now is the lighted Amazon cover....and a custom M-edge cover (which I don't like as much as I thought I would)  Anyway, the M-edge cover will not close with the light, there is not enough room in the spine for it.  I do not have my Oberon sleeve yet, but I kinda doubt it's gonna fit in that case, it looks snug.  

But it does come in a nice plastic case with foam lining.  I figure I can put it in my purse if I need it while traveling.  Most of the time I am home reading, so it will be fine.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for the review.  Come back and let us know how you like it after using it for a while.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

ilvyorkies said:


> Received my light today! It fits on the Kindle nicely. You place it on like you do the hinged Amazon cover. The light is sufficient for reading at night..... I had a little problem at first getting the light adjusted. It wanted to sag, and was in my line of vision to the printed page. But I was able to adjust it. I really do think I will like it. The light itself folds down into an indention when not using it and locks in place.
> 
> The only cover I have right now is the lighted Amazon cover....and a custom M-edge cover (which I don't like as much as I thought I would) Anyway, the M-edge cover will not close with the light, there is not enough room in the spine for it. I do not have my Oberon sleeve yet, but I kinda doubt it's gonna fit in that case, it looks snug.
> 
> But it does come in a nice plastic case with foam lining. I figure I can put it in my purse if I need it while traveling. Most of the time I am home reading, so it will be fine.


Thank you for the positive review. The flexitube has some memory at first, so it will be more forgiving with use.
If you would be willing, would you create your own review on the Amazon product page? There are a number of people waiting to see reviews from customers. Please let us know if you have any issues or problems (we are not expecting any!)
We appreciate your consideration.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I also rec'd my light today. I have an Oberon Sleeve & it *won't* fit hooked up in the sleeve. I was disappointed about that but will keep the light. It's a nice change from having the Amazon lighted cover. As the previous KB member said you have to play around with it to find the right spot. It will fit hooked up in the Paper & Vinyl case that I bought from the seller on these boards.


----------



## linda~lou

Ordered mine today. I have a Octovo flip cover (which I love) so this light should be perfect. I have a M-Edge light that I really like, just hated always having to replace the batteries even tho I used recharables. 

So excited to get this light.


----------



## gina1230

The Oberon sleeve for the K2 is slightly larger than the sleeve for the k3.  Wonder if this makes enough difference to allow for the kindle and light.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

gina1230 said:


> The Oberon sleeve for the K2 is slightly larger than the sleeve for the k3. Wonder if this makes enough difference to allow for the kindle and light.


I just measured it and I think it might


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I agree... I'm looking forward to seeing photos!!  I bet it would be helpful for other potential customers to see these photos on the Amazon product page too.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

KimberlyinMN said:


> I agree... I'm looking forward to seeing photos!! I bet it would be helpful for other potential customers to see these photos on the Amazon product page too.


Hello Kimberly,
Here are some other photos, they may help.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Mine shipped yesterday! From the pics posted....fingers crossed, it's going to be a tight-fit. My Cyber Acoustic cover is a fliptop but it has silicone(ish) corners to keep the K in.


----------



## meowzart

oh this is soooo lovely!  It opens up a whole new world of cases!!


----------



## meowzart

question can we order directly from the co. and not through amazon? (to Canada)


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

meowzart said:


> question can we order directly from the co. and not through amazon? (to Canada)


Hello Meowzart,
You may, but if I recall Canada has some postal issues right now. So you may have to rely on UPS or FedEx which may be pricey.
You should contact us directly at 440-239-1885 or email us at: support at grantwoodtechnology dot com
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## meowzart

Strike is over so we're good


----------



## R. M. Reed

My Javo Edge flip case does leave the side connectors of the K3 uncovered. I wondered why when I got it, but I guess Javo Edge wanted to allow for applications like this light. I don't know if the light would stay on with the cover in place, though. I guess I could try it.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

R. Reed said:


> My Javo Edge flip case does leave the side connectors of the K3 uncovered. I wondered why when I got it, but I guess Javo Edge wanted to allow for applications like this light. I don't know if the light would stay on with the cover in place, though. I guess I could try it.


I tried to look at the photos online of the Javo Edge, but its unclear to me how the case wraps around the Kindle. You may have to remove the Kindle from the case to get the light to snap in correctly.

Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## LisaP

I got my Simple Light yesterday. To compare it with the M-edge light, here are the pros and cons.

Starting with the pros: No battery needed! It can stay with the kindle when being read naked. Extremely light weight. The switch is handy on/off, no fiddling/won't accidentally be left on to get burnt out when not in use. Turns off when kindle sleeps. Fits nicely into the zipped m-edge Capital cover I have and can be zipped shut. Should be small enough to be used with any sleeve. Blocks the left hand page turning buttons from accidentally being pressed when reading. (I like to hold my kindle lefty and previously had a terrible problem flipping pages by accident) Light is not super bright as to keep bed partner up at night.

Cons: much stiffer stem than the m-edge. Requires a little more work to get into position. It feels like I'm going to snap it off when I want to get it right up on top of the screen but apparently it can take it. Does work equally well from side of the kindle screen, too. Not as bright as the m-edge which has three light settings to just one for the Simple Light. Would like a brighter light option but the soft light will not disturb your bed partner at all and is adequate. Blocks the left hand page turning buttons a bit but does not make them unusable in any way; still it might be annoying to someone who holds the kindle in their right hand and used the left side for flipping the page. As I mentioned, since I am a crazy random page flipper, I actually consider this a plus. Fits well in the cover I mentioned, but will not fit in slim fitting book style covers, unless they are the top flip variety, possibly.

All in all, I like it just fine. I will probably still keep my m-edge light as it's also a good clip on light for real books, but for convenience, I like the Simple Light a lot. Just fact that there's no worry about the battery and that I can take it out and read it naked without fiddling with the light is really nice. If you have a case that has a wider spine or a sleeve, this is definitely the light to use.

What I love- Uber light weight, no batteries needed. Automatic shut-off. No falling asleep with the battery draining. 
What I would improve-one more brighter light setting and more flexible stem.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I would think that one of the BIG pros is that the light is from the upper left corner -- and being able to move adjust it.  (Compared to the lighted cover, which I do love, but I always have to hold the cover just right so that I don't blind my hubby who sleeps to my left.)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

It came today! I like it alot.

I cant say much more than LisaP's review, she was very accurate.

I am, however, just amazed at how little it weighs. It fits just fine within my flip-top Cyber Acoustics case, open or closed, even secured. 

The light takes some adjusting to stay in place where you want it focused, but it does. I hope that 'metal/fiber memory' takes over somewhat (I cant remember the correct term).

In general, I'm thrilled with it.


Edit: It came in a hard-sided, padded case for storage.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just ordered. I had ten dollars on a gift certificate a friend gave me so it cost me less. I will let you know how it works with the Javo Edge.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

9MMare said:


> It came today! I like it alot.
> 
> I cant say much more than LisaP's review, she was very accurate.
> 
> I am, however, just amazed at how little it weighs. It fits just fine within my flip-top Cyber Acoustics case, open or closed, even secured.
> 
> The light takes some adjusting to stay in place where you want it focused, but it does. I hope that 'metal/fiber memory' takes over somewhat (I cant remember the correct term).
> 
> In general, I'm thrilled with it.
> 
> Edit: It came in a hard-sided, padded case for storage.


Thank you so much for the feedback. May we ask a favor? If you truly find our product beneficial, would you be willing to write a review on Amazon? To get started, please visit our listing on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057WTEWQ
(If you cannot click this link, then just search Amazon for "simplelight kindle" and click on the appropriate listing)

Then scroll down to the Customer Reviews section. There's a button that says "Create Your Own Review".

Anyway, please don't feel obligated to write a review, but many customers have said that the reviews played an important role in their purchase.

Regards,
Sean Mills, Co-Owner (w/Mike)
Grantwood Technology LLC


----------



## Atunah

I am really liking the idea of this light. Just recently I put my first skin on my Kindle and have been using it without the cover since. I never read my Kindle out of the cover before. Not sure what changed, mood I guess  . 

So this would be perfect for me now. Clip on lights drive me nuts with battery eating. 

I think I have some swagbucks GC coming soon


----------



## candyisdandy

candyisdandy said:


> A couple of people have mentioned Oberon covers, but I haven't seen that you've replied as to whether or not your light would work with one - have you tested it? Any pictures? Thanks!


I've seen a lot of responses to people's questions, but still no reply as to whether this light works with an Oberon cover. Does this mean no?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback. May we ask a favor? If you truly find our product beneficial, would you be willing to write a review on Amazon? To get started, please visit our listing on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057WTEWQ
> (If you cannot click this link, then just search Amazon for "simplelight kindle" and click on the appropriate listing)
> 
> Then scroll down to the Customer Reviews section. There's a button that says "Create Your Own Review".
> 
> Anyway, please don't feel obligated to write a review, but many customers have said that the reviews played an important role in their purchase.
> 
> Regards,
> Sean Mills, Co-Owner (w/Mike)
> Grantwood Technology LLC


I definitely check out the reviews before I purchase.

I added my review, under the name Cinder.


----------



## John Dorian

I am liking what I see of the light so far, it's very attractive and matches the style of the kindle perfectly, aesthetics wise. 

The only thing i'm really concerned about is fitting in cases.

Another question, how durable is the light? Do you need to be extra careful to avoid damaging/breaking the light itself or the attachments on the sides?


----------



## hakimast

It would be great accessory for reading in the dark.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

John Dorian said:


> I am liking what I see of the light so far, it's very attractive and matches the style of the kindle perfectly, aesthetics wise.
> 
> The only thing i'm really concerned about is fitting in cases.
> 
> Another question, how durable is the light? Do you need to be extra careful to avoid damaging/breaking the light itself or the attachments on the sides?


I cant speak to it fitting in book-style cases as I have a flip-top case. The light fits just fine in that...with some you might have to see how far their corner attachments extend.

Because my K is in a case, there's extra support for the light too, but from what I've read recently about K's cracking, I'm more conscientious about handling the K nekked now anyway, so the light's not more fragil than that IMO.

So no, I dont feel that the light requires more careful handling.


----------



## John Dorian

9MMare said:


> I cant speak to it fitting in book-style cases as I have a flip-top case. The light fits just fine in that...with some you might have to see how far their corner attachments extend.
> 
> Because my K is in a case, there's extra support for the light too, but from what I've read recently about K's cracking, I'm more conscientious about handling the K nekked now anyway, so the light's not more fragil than that IMO.
> 
> So no, I dont feel that the light requires more careful handling.


I see, I may have to take a look at a flip top case then if I get one.

I did see some stuff about cracked Kindles, didn't take too close a look though.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

John Dorian said:


> I am liking what I see of the light so far, it's very attractive and matches the style of the kindle perfectly, aesthetics wise.
> 
> The only thing i'm really concerned about is fitting in cases.
> 
> Another question, how durable is the light? Do you need to be extra careful to avoid damaging/breaking the light itself or the attachments on the sides?


Hello John,
We extensively tested this light with multiple independent testers. None reported any cracking or problems with the attachment slots. The light is very durable. We threw it on a hard floor several times, spun the flexi arm 1000 times, turned the on/off switch 1000 times, and were generally rough with it and never had it break. In fact, we dunked completely in a glass of water for 5 seconds, and shook it out and it still worked (don't suggest doing it!). The LED's should last 100,000 hours, which will be way longer than the Kindle, which is over 11 years of continuous use.
Hope that helps.
Mike


----------



## John Dorian

That does help, thanks!


----------



## R. M. Reed

This light does not fit on with my K3 in the Javo Edge flip case. The connectors are uncovered but the material gets in the way of clipping it on correctly. So I took the K3 out of the case and put the light on. It is very light, I really didn't feel any more weight than the K3 itself. I had trouble positioning the light so I didn't get a reflection on the screen that was too bright. After a while I figured out how to position the light and hold the Kindle so the reflection was no longer there. The light covered the whole screen.
I usually hold the K3 with my left hand and use the left page turn button. This is still possible with the light on, it's just a little harder to press the button.
Someone asked about the support behind the Kindle. There is a plastic flange that goes behind the Kindle, the weight of the device is not supported by the hinge connectors. 
I have a reading lamp at home, but I will take the Simple Light with me when I travel. It will be good to know I have a light any time and I don't need to take batteries with me.


----------



## The Book Faery

I love my Belkin Flex Neck but this would cut down on battery costs not to mention shutting off when I go to sleep.

I think I'll give it a try, the price is right and if I don't like it I can always send it back


----------



## trixiedog

Posting an update since I received my Simple Light.  I love this light!!!  No more batteries, it lights up the screen good.  I use it every night to read with and I think it is just awesome.  And I do have a bunch of other lights too..... Mighty Bright, Kindle Candle, Octovo and the Amazon Lighted case.
This one is my favorite now and very lightweight also.


----------



## rbrusuelas

I have had my Kindle for months and all I need to do is get a light I like.  I currently use a Speck cover that uses a clip in mount (instead of the corner elastic straps on other covers).  I am wondering if any other people with clip in covers have had success with this light (or better yet, anyone with the Speck cover)?


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

rbrusuelas said:


> I have had my Kindle for months and all I need to do is get a light I like. I currently use a Speck cover that uses a clip in mount (instead of the corner elastic straps on other covers). I am wondering if any other people with clip in covers have had success with this light (or better yet, anyone with the Speck cover)?


This light uses the clip attachment points for power, so if you 3rd generation Kindle is attached to the case via the clips (not straps), then you would need to remove the Kindle from the case to use the light.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## curiouslee

I'm very disappointed with my Simplelight. It lasted four uses and now the on-off switch is defective causing the light to flicker in the on position. Jiggling the switch will make the light steady for a minute or until I bump the switch. I posted this to the Grantwood web site contact form six days ago with no reply.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Well, I took the plunge today and ordered one of these, since I can order through Amazon, and it's eligible for Prime.  I'm hoping it'll work with my Noreve cover.


----------



## bevie125

I am really considering this light, too. I have the Mcover that is like the amazon cover but it has the corner covers. I'm thinking I could turn the kindle upside down in the case so that the case opens left to right not right to left. I really love my kandle but with this cover it is really a little awkward in fit.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

@curiouslee

We did receive your email, and we responded in a timely fashion. Was our reply marked as spam/junk?

Regards,
Sean Mills


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

curiouslee said:


> I'm very disappointed with my Simplelight. It lasted four uses and now the on-off switch is defective causing the light to flicker in the on position. Jiggling the switch will make the light steady for a minute or until I bump the switch. I posted this to the Grantwood web site contact form six days ago with no reply.


Hello Curiouslee,

We always respond. Please check your junk box. You can also call us at 440-239-1885 Or try our personal email at mike at grantwoodtechnology.com
We will get you a new one right away.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## meowzart

I was wondering if this would fit in the oberson since they are kind of flexible...


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

meowzart said:


> I was wondering if this would fit in the oberson since they are kind of flexible...


Hello Meowzart,
It's difficult to test all the different cases. If the attachment points are exposed you may be able to use it. But you would have
to test it. Amazon does offer a refund within 30 days if it does not work for you.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Rick Chesler

Cool product, but a $23, a little pricey. $9.99 and it would be awesome!

Here's a special: Buy a $9.99 Kindle Simple Light and get a .99 cent Kindle book free with your purchase!

(such as this one here ):
http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313466825&sr=1-1


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Rick Chesler said:


> Cool product, but a $23, a little pricey. $9.99 and it would be awesome!
> 
> Here's a special: Buy a $9.99 Kindle Simple Light and get a .99 cent Kindle book free with your purchase!


Well, it never needs batteries, so you save there.....and it is _super _ lightwt.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Very nice! I loved my lighted Amazon cover but got tired of it's plan look. I've gone to a custom M-Edge cover, but miss my light. I only used it sitting on the couch. This light will sit on the table and be added when I need it, taken off when I don't, so I don't mind that it won't fit in my cover. Looks easy enough to put on and take off. Just ordered one, $23 with free two day prime shipping seems quite reasonable, assuming it works as advertised. Yeah!


----------



## carousel28

Hi all, new member here, greetings from (normally) sunny (but currently pouring wet) Florida!

I was very intrigued by the SimpleLight after tripping across it when I went to order a SimpleCase on Amazon today (actually how I found you all, board was mentioned in a ratings post.) I had decided on the SimpleCase because it's one of very few cases that zipper and attach to the Kindle (not a slide-in sleeve.) And yes, I've seen the M-edge, but I handled one in a store and didn't like the feel of the case or the zipper when it's folded back .

Anyway, I wrote to Grantwood Technology today asking some questions about the light & cases, thought you might be in interested in their replies.  I also want to note that I was very impressed that I heard back with a detailed answer less than 2 hours after sending the original email. So nice to NOT receive a form reply for a change... I noticed that Grantwood has been very quick to respond to posts on this board, too.

According to Mike @ Grantwood Technology, they ARE currently working on designing cases to fit the light and Kindle. Don't know when they'll have it ready for market, but something to look forward to.    

The ports on the Kindle are OK with taking the light on and off repeatedly, so I can use a case when taking to work, then pop light on when I'm reading in bed. Or the car.  I was a little concerned because of how the light latches into the Kindle ports, but he says no problem. 

And last, while the case won't close with the SimpleLight on it, the light will fit on the Kindle while it's in the SimpleCase.

Hope this helps anyone who's also wrestling that case? light? lighted case? dilemma!

Linda


----------



## unitbit

I want to get one of those cases with the light in them.  They look so nice.


----------



## Guest

I'd be afraid of cracking or shorting my Kindle. Isn't that what happened with Amazon's light and cover?


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'd be afraid of cracking or shorting my Kindle. Isn't that what happened with Amazon's light and cover?


Hello NYCKindleFan,
There are infrequent reports from the Amazon light/cover of cracks from using the slots, but those seemed to be 
solved with the latest Kindle. I searched the reviews of the Kindle light and I found only 16 reviews (out of over 9000) that mention a crack and most 
are regarding cracking the screen not the attachment slots. I could not find a specific review about an electrical short. For our SimpleLight, we have had no reports of cracks/shorts as of this time from our current customers and from our testing and beta testing.
Hope that helps.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just ordered a Simple Light. In the past, I have ordered cheaper lights and they either broke or didn't light my screen properly. I have an Oberon cover and will use the light occasionally for travel or in the event that suitable light is just not available.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Alice Coyl said:


> I just ordered a Simple Light. In the past, I have ordered cheaper lights and they either broke or didn't light my screen properly. I have an Oberon cover and will use the light occasionally for travel or in the event that suitable light is just not available.


Hello Alice
Would you please let us know how you like the SimpleLight and if it works for you and, of course, if you have any problems.
We are very hopeful you will really like it.
Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I hope you aren't planning on using this light with your Oberon cover.  It won't work.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I hope you aren't planning on using this light with your Oberon cover. It won't work.


No, not with my Oberon.


----------



## Sharon Red

I love the placement of it on the left.  Great work.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Sharon Red said:


> I love the placement of it on the left. Great work.


We'd like to think we had a choice...but it was the best placement for the light, since the attachment slots are there....
Regards
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Sharon Red

grantwoodtechnology said:


> We'd like to think we had a choice...but it was the best placement for the light, since the attachment slots are there....
> Regards
> Mike
> Grantwood Technology


Ah good point.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received my "Simple Light" for my Kindle. I tested it out and really like it. It is so easy to hook up and take off and there is no problem removing my Kindle from my Oberon case to use the light. I just wish the light was more flexible but I understand that comes with use. Being new, it is kind of stiff. When I put it in the right position, it lit my whole page and the text was very easy to read.

I bought it mostly for travel, on airplanes where light is often bad for reading Kindles, in hotel rooms, etc. At home I will use it for reading where I don't have a good light source. It is so lightweight that I don't even realize it is attached to my Kindle.

I don't think the price is too high considering I have broken three other lights and they needed batteries. I am giving my "Simple Light" five stars out of five.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Alice Coyl said:


> I just received my "Simple Light" for my Kindle. I tested it out and really like it. It is so easy to hook up and take off and there is no problem removing my Kindle from my Oberon case to use the light. I just wish the light was more flexible but I understand that comes with use. Being new, it is kind of stiff. When I put it in the right position, it lit my whole page and the text was very easy to read.
> 
> I bought it mostly for travel, on airplanes where light is often bad for reading Kindles, in hotel rooms, etc. At home I will use it for reading where I don't have a good light source. It is so lightweight that I don't even realize it is attached to my Kindle.
> 
> I don't think the price is too high considering I have broken three other lights and they needed batteries. I am giving my "Simple Light" five stars out of five.


Why Thank You Alice Coyl !! We really appreciate the review. 
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## linda~lou

I've been using my light with my flip cover for about a month.  Absolutely LOVE it!!!!  I have probably tried every light on the market and this is, by far, my favorite.  

I am using a Octovo flip cover that I love, although they don't seem to be making it anymore, so the light is a perfect match.  

Highly recommend The Simple Light!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

During our 12 hour power outage in Southern California last night, I used my new "Simple Light" for several hours while reading my Kindle. It was rather dark here with over 8 million customers without power. We had a battery powered lantern and a radio to keep in touch with the world. Meanwhile I read for several hours. In complete darkness the little "Simple Light" gave a glow to the entire room and enabled me to read without any eyestrain or discomfort. I am so glad I bought it. And, no noticeable battery drainage either. Once, I even used it as a flashlight to move around the room.

So, if anyone is hesitating about buying this little light...don't wait. It's worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Kenny

I sent a message through a link on Grantwood's website about international shipping about a week or so ago, but I haven't gotten a reply yet.

Is it possible to purchase a SimpleLight and have it shipped to Europe, and how come you can't do it through Amazon?


----------



## manou

Kenny said:


> I sent a message through a link on Grantwood's website about international shipping about a week or so ago, but I haven't gotten a reply yet.
> 
> Is it possible to purchase a SimpleLight and have it shipped to Europe, and how come you can't do it through Amazon?


I second that request - just with Hong Kong as a destination....


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Kenny said:


> I sent a message through a link on Grantwood's website about international shipping about a week or so ago, but I haven't gotten a reply yet.
> 
> Is it possible to purchase a SimpleLight and have it shipped to Europe, and how come you can't do it through Amazon?


Hello Kenny
Amazon does NOT send products internationally. 
We have indefinitely suspended international shipments because of unreliable delivery service. To keep costs down, we used to ship by Air Mail (Par Avion).
We can ship by a more reliable method, but the shipping cost will be around $40 USD. Just let us know.
Not sure why you did not receive a response (maybe went to your Junk box).
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

manou said:


> I second that request - just with Hong Kong as a destination....


Hello Manou,
I hope you saw the previous post...I'll repeat it just the same....
We have indefinitely suspended international shipments because of unreliable delivery service. To keep costs down, we used to ship by Air Mail (Par Avion).
We can ship by a more reliable method, but the shipping cost will be around $40 USD. Just let us know.
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Kenny

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello Kenny
> Amazon does NOT send products internationally.
> We have indefinitely suspended international shipments because of unreliable delivery service. To keep costs down, we used to ship by Air Mail (Par Avion).
> We can ship by a more reliable method, but the shipping cost will be around $40 USD. Just let us know.
> Not sure why you did not receive a response (maybe went to your Junk box).
> Mike
> [email protected]


$40 in shipping on a 8 oz (max) package is redicilous, I guess I'll just stick to my homemade reading light.

I've purchased countless packages from everywhere in the world, only one has ever "no-showed".

Perhaps exclude the countries known to have unreliable postal services such as Italy, and some of the Eastern European countries?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kenny said:


> $40 in shipping on a 8 oz (max) package is redicilous, I guess I'll just stick to my homemade reading light.
> 
> I've purchased countless packages from everywhere in the world, only one has ever "no-showed".
> 
> Perhaps exclude the countries known to have unreliable postal services such as Italy, and some of the Eastern European countries?


I have shipped my CoylCushions via First Class US Mail to Hong Kong, Australia, Canada and the UK without any problems. It takes about 5 days to the UK and three weeks or more to Hong Kong and Australia but they all get there. The most I've paid for a single cushion was $10.37 to Hong Kong. The CoylCushion weighs more than the Simple Light. My Simple Light in it's package weighs 4.4 ounces. It could be mailed in a bubble wrap envelope easily. The package and plastic storage box would keep it safe. My CoylCushions usually weigh about 6 to 8 ounces. Of course, Amazon.com sent it in a box that was 20 times larger than the package.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kenny said:


> $40 in shipping on a 8 oz (max) package is redicilous, I guess I'll just stick to my homemade reading light.


Do you have anyone living in the U.S. who could receive the package from Amazon and then mail the package off to you?

Kimberly


----------



## manou

KimberlyinMN said:


> Do you have anyone living in the U.S. who could receive the package from Amazon and then mail the package off to you?
> 
> Kimberly


That would be a problem when it comes to warranties if there is something wrong.
Alice is right, there is no reason not to ship internationally. She is doing it, I am doing it (from Hong Kong), Oberon are doing it, M-Edge are doing it and many Etsy traders are doing it....


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

SarahChris said:


> this looks great but does it mean Kindle needs to be charged more often.


We tested the SimpleLight with and without the light on. We set up a system that kept the light on, by turning the page every 5 seconds. The Kindle battery lasted 31 hours.
With the wireless system/G3 off, it lasted 42 hours.

Amazon states that the Kindle should last 30 hours (one hour reading per day for a month), without recharging. Our tests replicated this also.

So very little effect on battery life.
Regards
Mike


----------



## Sheldon

Perhaps this has been addressed already (sorry) but will this work with the kindle touch?


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Sheldon said:


> Perhaps this has been addressed already (sorry) but will this work with the kindle touch?


The SimpleLight currently works only with the Kindle Keyboard. We are currently developing a SimpleLight for the Kindle 4th Generation
and Kindle touch. The Kindle touch and Kindle 4th Generation has different attachment points that the Kindle Keyboard/3rd generation.

Stay tuned, we will announce the SimpleLight for Kindle touch as soon as we finish development.
Thanks
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## meowzart

Yah I have to say it makes me crazy when companies refuse to sell internationally these days.  Just because a few packages to awol is not a reason not to do it IMHO.  Many many packages travel safely to their destination every day without issue.  Customers just have to be aware that companies can not guarantee delivery time or customs hang ups - which can at times be lengthy.  Customers who complain about these things should be fired!


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Hello Again!
We have launched our SimpleCase Plus leather case for the Kindle Keyboard and SimpleLight.

The leather case is custom fitted for the Kindle Keyboard and accommodates the SimpleLight attached.
It can be zippered closed for further protection.

Thanks to all of you for your support and hope some of you can use this case.

Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/SimpleCase-Kindle-Keyboard-SimpleLight-Leather/dp/B006A9YTYI/

Here is an image:








Regards,
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

We changed our title of our thread, as we want to be a part of the Kindle Boards, but want to keep just one thread, so to keep those interested are aware of our accessories for the various Kindles, but not to being annoying to the forum. We were asked to post our Kindle accessories and links...so here they are...

We offer several products for the various Kindles:
1. SimpleLight for Kindle Keyboard, NO Batteries needed (we are working on Kindle touch, Kindle 4th Gen).
SimpleLight for Kindle Keyboard:http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Amazon-Generation-Batteries-Attaches/dp/B0057WTEWQ/

2. SimpleCase for Kindle Keyboard and Kindle Fire (we are working on Kindle touch and 4th Gen)
SimpleCase for Kindle Keyboard, Leather: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BH1P70
SimpleCase Plus for Kindle Keyboard Plus SimpleLight: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006A9YTYI
SimpleCase for Kindle Fire, Leather: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CUCFFU

3. SimpleSleeve for Kindle Keyboard and Kindle Fire (we are working on Kindle touch and 4th Gen)
SimpleSleeve for Kindle Keyboard, Gray:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046V16VG
SimpleSleeve for Kindle Keyboard, Blue:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046VC2K0
SimpleSleeve for Kindle Keyboard, Purple:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046VJLV8

SimpleSleeve for Kindle Fire, Gray:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QC1GXW
SimpleSleeve for Kindle Fire, Blue:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QC1Z2E
SimpleSleeve for Kindle Fire, Purple:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QC2BKY

4. Anti-Glare Screen Protector for Kindle Keyboard, Kindle 2nd, 3rd, 4th Generation, and Kindle touch (Kindle Fire coming soon)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003I7YDQ4

Hope that helps...
Regards
Mike 
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Stephanie

grantwoodtechnology said:


> Hello Again!
> We have launched our SimpleCase Plus leather case for the Kindle Keyboard and SimpleLight.
> 
> The leather case is custom fitted for the Kindle Keyboard and accommodates the SimpleLight attached.
> It can be zippered closed for further protection.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support and hope some of you can use this case.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/SimpleCase-Kindle-Keyboard-SimpleLight-Leather/dp/B006A9YTYI/
> 
> *It doesn't have any reviews yet, but I took a chance and just ordered this case. I love the SimpleLight that I just got and I really like to keep my Kindle protected. I'll post a review once I receive the product. *
> 
> P.S. How do I put my text outside of the post I'm quoting?? TIA


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Thanks Stephanie,
Please let us know what you think.
Here's a tip....The elastic corners of the case are tight in the beginning, when placing the Kindle, but will get some "memory" after you leave your Kindle Keyboard in the case for a few days.
Regards
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## Stephanie

Thanks, Mike.  I wish I would have ordered it at the same time I ordered my light. 

I'm most concerned with how well the front will fold behind the Kindle.  As long as there's flexibility there, I think it will be smooth sailing.  Your light is a wonderful product that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend.  (In fact, I'll post a review on Amazon soon.)


----------



## meowzart

Any chance of a light for the K4?


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

meowzart said:


> Any chance of a light for the K4?


Coming soon!!
If anyone would like to participate in our beta testing program, please contact us at 
support[at]grantwoodtechnology[dot]com

Regards
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------



## meowzart

awesome!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Does the front fold behind the Kindle while reading? I have your light and a perfectly good flip case that I like. I haven't used the light much because I have to take the Kindle out of the case to use it. Reading at home is fine with a lamp next to my chair. But...I will be traveling more soon and it would be nice to have the light attached and available all the time.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

Hello 
We are not sure what you mean. Do you mean can our SimpleCase Plus for Kindle Keyboard fold behind your Kindle?
If you mean that, then yes. 
And you can keep the SimpleLight attached.
Mike


----------



## R. M. Reed

Yes, I would want to fold it back while reading, and not have to take it off.


----------



## grantwoodtechnology

We are in the middle of updating our SimpleCase for Kindle Keyboard. 
Please contact us at [email protected] to inquire about the best time to received the product
and if its what you are looking for .....
Jim our VP of Customer Service will help you.
Mike
Grantwood Technology


----------

